# Meet Daisy, Daffy and Spud



## ali_g123 (Feb 6, 2015)

Finally got my new baby rats this weekend. Three 5 week old females called Daffy (blue and white), Daisy (not sure what her colour is called, fawn maybe?) and Spud (agouti). They seem to be getting on really well so far, they are pretty friendly, a little jumpy at the moment but I'm sure they'll get used to everything soon.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Cuties!!!!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Daisy looks like she might be siamese. Her nose looks slightly dark in the pics.


----------



## ali_g123 (Feb 6, 2015)

Good observation skills! Yes I believe her mother is Siamese. I don't know how the genes to do with whether they are Siamese or not works if anyone could explain that would be great. Basically the breeder had two litters that were kept together with the two mothers so I don't know which ones have which mother. They all have the same father he was blue and white. One mother was agouti hooded and the other was a Siamese. I'm assuming that Daisy's mother is the Siamese and that spuds mother is the agouti hooded as she is agouti I'm not sure about daffy.


----------



## ali_g123 (Feb 6, 2015)

I've been doing some reading and it seems it is possible for a siamese rat to look like a hooded when it is born and then as it gets older it loses its hooded markings. Daisy's nose seems to be getting darker I'll take photos every week in case this is what's happening. Has anyone heard of this before?


----------



## Lize (Mar 9, 2015)

They're lovely! And yes, if she's a siamese the darker color will draw to her nose and tail as she gets older.


----------



## ali_g123 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ah right  We shall see then! I had no idea that could happen I just thought she was a normal hooded. And yes they are great, they're starting to get much more confident now and there personalities are really different.


----------

